# Izzy Stradlin



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Any Izzy fans out there?

In My Opinion he is the one of the most underrated Guitarists but he was the heart and soul of Guns N' Roses nothing against Slash but he gets so much more publicity than Izzy but Izzy is plain awesome. Izzy's tone is in my opinion Legendary and also easily accomplished with a Guitar with p-90's and a Fender Bassman. Does anyone agree ?


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I was into Guns N' Roses long before I ventured to pick up a guitar and loved the sound of the band. Now that I've been playing all these years I can really appreciate the way both Slash and Izzy would weave each guitar part together. Playing together in the right places and individually in the right ones. To me their best albums would have to be Appetite and Lies, never the biggest fan of the Use Your Illusion's. I have the both of them and they have their moments but they left out that raw feeling to it that made the older stuff sound so good. I'm not even going to touch on today's "Guns" haha.


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

I have to agree Appetite and Lies are the best I do like a few songs on Use Your Illusion buy the difference is on Lies and Appetite I like all the songs on both Albums. The new "Guns" are just wrong I mean Bumblefoot is not a Guitarist I like at all in my opinion if Axl would have left Guns as it was and never "recreated" them, They would have been even more Popular and seriously I respect Axl but once Chinese democracy was released they lost alot of fans.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

ron thal is an awesome guitarist, but wrong for GnR. he's better doing his own music.


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

I agree Bumblefoot is a good Guitarist but he just doesn't seem to fit the style of GnR. Izzy was great with GnR and his solo career is pretty damn good I like his style alot.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

And don't forget that Izzy's songwriting. Would be great if Izzy and Slash could get together in another band.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Scottone said:


> And don't forget that Izzy's songwriting. Would be great if Izzy and Slash could get together in another band.


+1 on that


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Scottone said:


> And don't forget that Izzy's songwriting. Would be great if Izzy and Slash could get together in another band.


I agree 100% Izzy should join VR or something he works so well with Slash.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

there was actually quite a lot of stuff on Chinese Democracy I really enjoyed, but I kept thinking of it as an Axl solo album, not a GNR album. I haven't listened to much of Izzy's solo stuff, but I should check it out.


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Chinese Democracy for me atleast was not a GNR album Axl should just make a new Band because seriously it is not Guns N' Roses without Slash, Duff, Izzy and Steven .


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Slash'sSnakepit said:


> Chinese Democracy for me atleast was not a GNR album Axl should just make a new Band because seriously it is not Guns N' Roses without Slash, Duff, Izzy and Steven .


agreed...i still think that album kicked ass though.


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

It wasn't bad I liked a few songs but it wasn't like Appetite, GNR Lies, Use Your Illusion I, Use Your Illusion II where I enjoyed every single song.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm too bitter to sit down and enjoy it properly, Axl ruined that band and to be able to still call it Guns & Roses is a crime. I'm not a big fan of Izzy's solo stuff either, there's a few good songs there but they hit it out of the park with the early Guns albums and everything after will be compared to that.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Morkolo said:


> I'm too bitter to sit down and enjoy it properly, Axl ruined that band and to be able to still call it Guns & Roses is a crime. I'm not a big fan of Izzy's solo stuff either, there's a few good songs there but they hit it out of the park with the early Guns albums and everything after will be compared to that.


Meh, i have no emotional investment in the gunners. Appetite was amazing and Lies was good too, but UYI 1 and 2 had maybe a total of 6 or 7 good songs between them. Chinese is the best gunners album since Appetite for me. Sure, it's a different band, and a different sound, but I think Chinese is a more complete album that has better overall tracks than either UYI album. 

Now I'd better run away before I get flamed to hell on this thread


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Appetite was outstanding and so was Lies but it seems they all work well together but even Slash's solo album wasn't as great as expected and I actually took a close look at Chinese Democracy and it isn't the style that Guns is known for but I still like and it seems Axl is just trying out something new and I somewhat respect that.


----------

